# Best age to introduce lab puppy to water?



## c.j. (Feb 5, 2014)

He is 8 weeks right now, its 88 degrees here in GA, I have a VERY gradual sloped pond and an older dog to swim with, what age should I attempt to introduce him at?


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

The breeder had my pup "retrieving" in a small pond at 6 1/2 - 7 weeks. I brought him home at 8 weeks and he has loved water ever since. I did give him some time to adjust to his new home before we did too much. I'm a newbie, maybe someone with more experience will chime in as a well.


----------



## ks_hunting (Dec 10, 2013)

In my opinion, age is irrelevant. What really matters is that you don't force it. Get in the water with him or if you have another dog, take them to the water together.

My last pup was 9-10 weeks old when it took an intentional flying leap into water that I had broken 3" of ice off of in January. She did this because I was in the water with her. You're weather conditions will be fine.


----------



## c.j. (Feb 5, 2014)

ks_hunting said:


> In my opinion, age is irrelevant. What really matters is that you don't force it. Get in the water with him or if you have another dog, take them to the water together.
> 
> My last pup was 9-10 weeks old when it took an intentional flying leap into water that I had broken 3" of ice off of in January. She did this because I was in the water with her. You're weather conditions will be fine.


I plan to be standing knee deep in the water and let the older lab swim out in the open, I think we are going to give it a try tomorrow


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a good video to watch regarding lab puppy water intro and a good way to do it.


----------



## sir big spur (Apr 15, 2014)

I am also a newbie but after reading and just being curious I took my 11 week old down to the lake. Walked in ankle deep and before I knew it she was 10 feet ahead of me swimming away. She's still hesitant when she has to jump in but she's starting to figure it out. Never had to force her though.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a litter now that is 5 wks we will put them in a kiddie pool this weekend to show the water.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Careful the older dog doesn't swamp your pup so to speak. I have heard of that happening and then the pups becoming fearful of water.


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

AGE has nothing to do with it. Temp and gradual slope. And DONT force the issue. My two yr old took 12 trips to the water b4 she freely went in. Now I can't keep her out of it. If I turn my back she's in the water.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Do it now. It's plenty warm enough here in Ga. My 9 week old swims daily and loves it.


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

All good advice. Let them do it at their own pace. My little guy started jumping off the pier at the lake at 12 weeks. He still makes me nervous of how fearless he is and he is 14 months old.


----------



## c.j. (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is our first attempt, he was hesitant at first and then walked in, swam after our older dog who he has been spending a lot of time with. After that I put the older dog in the truck and tried to get the pup to come back in the water but he wasn't too sure about it and stayed on shore, we decided that was enough for the first try heres a video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RBem7gkan0


----------



## Ikanizer (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a 2 yr old BLM. When he was probably 12 weeks old I picked him up and dipped his feet in the water of my swimming pool. He was terrified. I tried to get him in the water for several months after that. He wouldn't even drink out of the pool. I put my waders on and went into the golf course pond to try to entice him. No go. He would try to stretch his neck to reach dummies/sticks in the water. I don't remember when things changed but now he jumps into a lake off of a pier that is at least 6 ft above the water, has a terrific retrieving entry and loves to swim just for the fun of it.


----------



## hawker (Jul 3, 2012)

sooner the better.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

I don't know much about Labs, but, weather permitting, I try to introduce our American Water Spaniels to water when they are about 5 weeks old. Once the water temperature is in the 60's, they are good to go at any age.
The gentle entry is preferable to a steep drop off.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I would leave the older dog out of the intro. As others have said , get in the water with your pup and let him explore at his own pace. The other dogs can lead to problems.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

At the right moment in time 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpdsdOmyuA8

They learn to love it !


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

polmaise said:


> At the right moment in time
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpdsdOmyuA8
> 
> They learn to love it !


.
PM me the gps coordinates of that pond and I'll send you back some marks and water blinds to try there and other water nearby.


----------

